# Best UAD plugins for vocal chain?



## Maestro77 (May 27, 2013)

Greetings. I recently sold my old vocal outboard vocal gear in favor of switching to UAD plugins. Wondering which ones you'd recommend for my new vocal chain? Styles will vary but mainly pop, rock, indie. Thanks!


----------



## ThomasL (May 27, 2013)

Well, I usually have something like the following chain myself:

Waves Vocal Rider (brilliant plug-in)
UAD Neve 88RS (sometimes two in a row with the first as a de-esser)
UAD Harrison, UAD Pultec Pro or Maag EQ4 (if need be)
UAD Teletronix LA2A or UAD 1176 for presence (if need be)
A send to UAD Lexicon 224 (almost always!)

And lately I've grown fond of running the main vocals through a sprinkle of UAD Precision Maximizer, warms it up pretty nice.

On background vocals a touch of UAD Roland Dimension D might come in handy.

And sometimes it just works without any plug at all, but thats rare


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 27, 2013)

For me:
API 560 EQ, La2a (usually Silver), Cooper Time Cube, and like Thomas, a send to Lexicon 224.

Also, like Thomas, when I want the vocal to sit back in the track a little, the Roland Dimension D.


----------



## ThomasL (May 28, 2013)

EastWest Lurker @ 2013-05-27 said:


> Cooper Time Cube


YES! How could I forget the Cooper?!? It's a must have, really! Use it in every project.


----------



## Maestro77 (May 29, 2013)

Thanks all. Picked up the Cooper and looking forward to choosing 3 more from my intro product activation offer. Will demo your recommendations. Cheers!


----------

